# BLACKSMITH FORK



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

why is there signs everywhere that states no trespassing. almost all the way up there were signs. as long as you are fishing they cant do anything... right? did catch a couple small browns and lost one anyway way it was nice up there today. noticed all the people hunkered together at mantua. why dont they spread out? anyone else been up there to blacksmith lately.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Because a lot of that canyon is private property. Please enter and exit through public easements. I don't think many of the private camping areas are being used in the winter but come summer, I'd bypass the areas that have the private camping sites just out of respect for their wishes. Or, still ask for permission just to show them you are decent and respectful.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Be careful up there. There is a ton of land that is private. You cannot walk across private property to gain access to the river. So those areas right along the road... trespassing. You can only access at public points such as campgrounds, bridges etc.

A lot of that river is still un-fishable because wading it is suicide and that is the only way you can get to some areas.

Edit: Yeah, you can fish it, but you can't cross private land to gain access to the river.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

All I ever caught on that river, two years ago, was little dinky browns.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

RnF said:


> So those areas right along the road... trespassing..


Not true my friend. The state/county/city owns an easement along side of every single public road. If the river is next to the road, you may access it as public. Just like you don't really own all the property in front of your house...you might pay taxes on it, but the state/county/city has an easement that they can use any time they darn well please, with or without your permission or consent. You can check with your county assessor to see how much of an easement they have on your property.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

there are a lot more signs this year or late last year than ever before- a lot more.
I am going into the county to get a map and get a clearer understanding of who owns what and if it can be posted the way it is.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > So those areas right along the road... trespassing..
> ...


Well then someone is posting signs illegally, because there are signs all up and down that canyon along the roads.

Packfish, let us know what you find, it would be good know what really is tresspassing up there. I also have noticed a TON more signs, more than ever and long stretches are just along the road, especially the lower sections.


----------



## nightfish (Apr 29, 2008)

All county roads in Cache County have an easement of 66ft from centerline.

The lower canyon, from the CCC Camp near the mouth of the canyon up to the next bridge was posted for the first time last spring (Green Canyon Land Co. if I remember right) It is posted as a CWMU, with yellow signage, and with the contact information for a contracted security company. Upstream from that I haven't seen any new signs. There is a lot of private property between the mouth of the canyon and Left Hand Fork. If you don't know, or aren't sure what the public access is, ask or go to a point that you are sure is a legal access point.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

NF- I thought there was a bit of an easement- I also thought the posting for the CWMU didn't include the fishing on the river - at least not from the signs I have read previously- but now they do.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

RnF said:


> Theekillerbee said:
> 
> 
> > RnF said:
> ...


I don't think they would do anything illegal. We're the bad guys, remember? Private property owners are the salt of the earth, they put the beef on your table and butter on your bread. How dare you accuse them of doing something illegal!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I haven't been up there since Christmas week when we went to see the elk.

If I remember correctly, the posted signs I saw were very well placed to make it pretty clear where the private boundries were. They seemed to be on the far side of the river where the river is next to the road, except a few places where the river curves away.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

.45 said:


> All I ever caught on that river, two years ago, was little dinky browns.


You have to know how to fish it.


----------

